# 3d blu-ray



## markienyc (Oct 9, 2014)

What does everyone think are the best 3d blu-ray movies? I recently purchased a 60" Sharp Aquos active 3d and am curious what are the 'must have' blu-rays to show off the tv. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Avatar 3D is fantastic for a good action movie, same with Prometheus, but "Gravity" in 3D is one of my favorite. Truly Awe inspiring


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Mike Edwards said:


> Prometheus


:T


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

"Gravity" definitely should be on the top of your list for showcasing 3D in addition to that "Hugo" has some excellent 3D especially the opening scene. Also "Avatar" is very good in 3D


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

markienyc said:


> What does everyone think are the best 3d blu-ray movies? I recently purchased a 60" Sharp Aquos active 3d and am curious what are the 'must have' blu-rays to show off the tv. Thanks!


Avatar, Tron, Hugo, Life of Pi, Finding Nemo, Gravity, Coraline to name a few excellent 3D blu Rays to own. All of which I have except Coraline. Enjoy that new set and its 3D.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

markienyc said:


> What does everyone think are the best 3d blu-ray movies? I recently purchased a 60" Sharp Aquos active 3d and am curious what are the 'must have' blu-rays to show off the tv. Thanks!


Amazing Spider Man 2
Tangled
Coraline
Life of Pi
Dispicable Me
Polar Express


----------

